# looks good



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

had six gal of primer added 3 quarts of mud and 2 q+water,just rolled it on, what you folks think


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

For what? 
What were you trying to achieve?
Were you trying to just paint? or were you doing a design?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> For what?
> What were you trying to achieve?
> Were you trying to just paint? or were you doing a design?


prime and mud mixed in for a level 4.7

but it looks real nice


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> prime and mud mixed in for a level 4.7
> 
> but it looks real nice


Hmmm....interesting technique...
Did you use a low mm roller to try and keep the texture to a minimum so you would have a little less sanding? or wait...you wouldn't really sand if you had paint mixed in would you?
Im curious to see what the finish product looked like now. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> prime and mud mixed in for a level 4.7
> 
> but it looks real nice


 Roll on -Wipe off ? :blink:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

i usually see big crews of tapers do they roll/spray trowel off. For a one man crew or 2 better to just skim walls if you have to. Is it for quality?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Roll on -Wipe off ? :blink:


lol! Ya I'm confused too. 
Damn mexicans. Who knows how they do things! :jester::laughing:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mixed mud with primer and used low roller,looks nice will update on paint in coupla days

think I only needed one quart of water though

Just sanded some of it looks good so far


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> mixed mud with primer and used low roller,looks nice will update on paint in coupla days
> 
> think I only needed one quart of water though
> 
> Just sanded some of it looks good so far


Forget who said it, maybe dsjohn or the captain. but you can put a 20% (i think) solution of mud to your primer. There's suppose to be gypsum based primers too (i think) but then we would be talking PAINT TALK


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh I skimed the wall allso


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Forget who said it, maybe dsjohn or the captain. but you can put a 20% (i think) solution of mud to your primer. There's suppose to be gypsum based primers too (i think) but then we would be talking PAINT TALK


A guy I worked for in the mid-90s used to prime with this mixture:

1 5 gallon bucket primer split into 3 buckets
1 box taping mud added to each bucket
water to gain proper consistency.

This was what we pre-primed with before light spray textures. Hell on tips.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

update on painting, I sanded it out it went nice, painted the ceiling looks good to


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> update on painting, I sanded it out it went nice, painted the ceiling looks good to


Looks good from where.......Mexico:jester:

You had that one coming to you,,, and you know it:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks good from where.......Mexico:jester:
> 
> You had that one coming to you,,, and you know it:yes::whistling2:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We have been doing our level 5 finish similar to this lately. Using about 10-12 boxes of mud to 5 gallons of primer, we then spray a extremely heavy orange peel then wipe it back off. Comes out like glass after sanding.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> We have been doing our level 5 finish similar to this lately. Using about 10-12 boxes of mud to 5 gallons of primer, we then spray a extremely heavy orange peel then wipe it back off. Comes out like glass after sanding.


When I sanded it it looked Mint,the ceiling looks Mansion Quality


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks good from where.......Mexico:jester:
> 
> You had that one coming to you,,, and you know it:yes::whistling2:


:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks good from where.......Mexico:jester:
> 
> You had that one coming to you,,, and you know it:yes::whistling2:


yeah looks good from here


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ok so I painted it out,the place looks mint


----------

